# 621 versus 720



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I was looking to pick up a single stage machine for lighter snow days when the 724 WA is not really needed. I sort of wanted a 621 after reading all the posts but could not find a decent used one. I called around in Canada (I live in Detroit Suburbs) and found I could by one and import back for around $1,350 CDN + 15% Canadian tax + around $100 import taxes. 

Somehow as much as I liked the sound of that unit I estimated I was around $1,400 USD after the exchange which was hard to swallow.

I found a shop nearby selling a leftover 720 brand new to clear inventory for summer and paid $500 cash. I saw the unit new in the box without oil etc and started it up right away.

I know it's not a 621 but I am hoping to get a long life out of it. I heard about the bolt torque issue for vibration but obviously not really run it in June other than to just start it up and drain gas etal.

Gosh, wish they sold that other one in the USA; seemed like a ton of hassle to travel across a border with a snowblower and then Canadian dealer told me my warranty would not be valid at a US dealer if I needed services. 

Anyone else have a 720 from last year with any reports? I bought the manual chute model which I thought was just simpler.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Yarcraftman, good luck with your purchase.

Can you expand on the bolt torque issue and possible fix for that? I have that issue. I dropped my 520 off at the dealer at the end of last winter. I got the call yesterday that it is ready for pickup. In case, they did not resolve that issue, I would like to know how I can address it since it is uncomfortable to operate for long periods of time with that much vibration.

Also, I was very disapointed to read your post about the demise of the 621. I too wanted one and was thinking about going to Canada. I agree that $1,400 may have been too much for that machine.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I bought one late last year but never used it , plan on selling it come December. My current fleet deems the machine unnecessary.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Center Mass,

You mentioned your machine is a 520 (not a 720) so I am not sure this will apply to you. 

But Robert from Honda who posts here regularly put up a bulletin about the correct torque for the handle bars on a 720 that would help this issue:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n/25881-honda-hs720-issues-vs-toro-721-a.html


Also, I did notice another post where he mentioned there was an antivibration kit but I cannot find it now.

You may want to send Robert from Honda a PM about your issue or post here so that perhaps it can help others.

I have not used my 720 yet other than start it up in May upon purchase and drain the gas. 

The other reason I did not go to Canada for a 621 is that I learned that some parts for it may not be available in the USA since Honda stopped selling it here in the USA in the late 90's I believe. I actually got a lot of advice from here and from Robert at Honda. I did not want to think about trying to get parts shipped here from Canada etal or crossing the border. It just seemed like it could be a big hassle someday. 

My guess is the same that not many people were willing to pay $1,300 plus for a single stage unit. However, who knows because I paid $2,300 for a two stage Honda 724WA last year. 

For myself, I enjoyed the 724WA for the heavier snow falls it is a beast but figured a smaller unit would be easier for 6 inches of snow or less hence the reason for new 720AM single stage. 

I will definitely say this however, I commend Robert from Honda as he has made the purchase experiences great and he has a lot patience to answer questions. I think many on this board are thankful for his contributions to these boards.

Best wishes.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Sounds like we view all things Honda in the same way. I was planning on picking up a lifetime supply of the most commonly needed spare parts to keep the 621 running for a lifetime, while North of the border.

The anti vibration kit sounds like just what I need. I would also like to hear about the torque spec for the handlebars. I can't imagine that it would be any different between the two similar models?
I will PM Robert who is a tremendous asset for all things Honda here.

Thanks for your input and support.


----------

